

Low-Calorie Diets Don’t Help Lifespan, Study Shows - hodder
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-08-29/low-calorie-diets-don-t-help-lifespan-monkey-study-shows

======
stephengillie
Other article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4450308>

There was a Univ of Wisconsin study, and an "Barshop Institute for Longevity
and Aging Studies at the University of Texas Health Science Center in San
Antonio" study, and their results contradict.

